# Anyone need wading partner for Saturday?



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone need a wading partner this weekend? I live in Jackson county but am willing to travel a little ways. I was planning to hit the madagorda surf Saturday but decided to see if anyone needed an extra guy to go with them to help out on cost. Send a PM if you do.


----------

